# Glue for Handlebar grips



## cyberpaull

Hi guys, Where can I find and what kind of glue do you use for handlebar grips?  Thanks Paul


----------



## serg

Coca Cola. Seriously.


----------



## Gordon

*grip glue*

I have never found it necessary to glue grips, but have heard of people using hair spray.


----------



## meteor

DEpending on the situation I have had success with using a layer of painter's tape (the blue stuff) on the bar. Old grips grab this extra thin layer very tight.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I have used hairspray on newer bicycles and grips and on a few vintage bikes. Its what we used  in the bike shops and I have worked in four different shops over the years. I have also used the tape trick just to add to the thickness of the handlebar on older grips that are hard and slightly over sized but I would not use hairspray or Coke on old grips simply because it will make them very difficult to remove them at a later date. With the newer bikes it was no big deal to use some hairspray because when it was time we would either use compressed air to remove them or just cut them off.


----------



## cyberpaull

Thanks I will try the tape first. It seams the cleanest.  Thanks all!


----------



## octopoose

*Hair Spray*

I've used hair spray since the 80's, no pun intended. I spray the bar, then the inside of the grip and SHOOMP it slides on perfect. Give it a couple of hours to dry and it will never move again.


----------



## videoranger

I've used shrink tube (the type for electrical connections) on the ends of the bars before sliding on grips that were a bit too large and this worked good also. Even when shrunk the shrink tube will slide off the slick chrome for removal, but stays in place with the grips.


----------



## sam

double stick tape is an old bmx trick.


----------



## Bozman

Elmer's Glue was just used on my 1943 Cycle Truck Grips. Once set it holds well on the replacement grips but can come off easily with a strong trist of the grip.


----------



## prewar

*grip glue*

I've used hair spray. Seems to work well. Helps slip the grip on and you have a little time to get the right placement. There is also grip glue available at most motorcycle stores /dealers. This is a little more permenent.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

For removing or sliding on I've always used golf grip solvent. You know a rubber grip on a chrome shaft. I did use some grip tape on a loose grip once with perfect results.


----------



## slick

I use RTV automotive blue silicone gasket maker. Put a little bit inside the grip and slide it on, let it dry about 4 hours in the sun and you're good to go. Especially for the really hard rubber prewar grips that are a little loose to begin with. It sticks well and can come back off with some muscle without damaging the grip itself. Just use both hands and twist the grip and it will break loose.


----------



## MagicRat

I have used hairspray on grips in the past with great results...

...But you WILL make up curse words trying to get them back off in the future.


----------



## jerrykr

For newer bars and grips --- WD-40.  No kidding.  
Easy to get slid on and positioned.  
After afew minutes your grip will be tight on the handle bar.


----------



## thebigorangecat

You can use an air compressor to remove or put on grips, just you-tube it


----------



## SirMike1983

I use Aqua Net hairspray in the purple can. I've not had problems getting them off after using it. I have used the tape method and would never go back- it often leaves a sticky paste on everything if you go to remove the tape later. WD 40 probably would protect the chrome/metal of the bars, but it can have a damaging effect on rubbers and plastics, so I avoid that. 3M-type spray glues will work, but you probably won't get the grips off again if you use them. So I use hairspray, with the purple heavy duty Aquanet being my choice.


----------

